# Viz is awsome



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Ended up diving out to the SE today 5-21-2016. From 5 miles off the beach to the Antares and it was 50+ foot of viz everywhere. 2-3 foot seas wasn't too bad because they were spaced out. At least past 10 miles they were spaced out.

The Entertainer came up to the Antares while I was underwater. I swear it sounded like a shuttle launch. It was loud! The captain hailed my bubble watcher and they coordinated staying out of each other's way. Not sure why more diver / fisherman interaction aren't like that.

I didn't shoot anything on the wreck but there were some of every fish that you expect to see out there.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Any stud AJ on the ANT? Thinking about headed out there this week


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

jspooney said:


> Any stud AJ on the ANT? Thinking about headed out there this week


Always.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Any stud AJ on the ANT? Thinking about headed out there this week


 I didn't see any giants. They were there in numbers but none that I saw stood out as studs. I don't shoot them though so I really wasn't looking for a big one.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

How are those news Suzukis doing? Maybe one day I will get done with my bathroom renovation and can get out.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Motors are doing OK. They haven't wowed me yet from a numbers standpoint when loaded. Been through four sets of props and only one set has even been usable and they need work so still doing some work there.

On the plus side, the boat seems to ride better in a sea with the new motors. It doesn't make logical sense because they aren't really very different in weight or anything but I noticed it riding better, at least I thought it did. I figured I was just my mind trying to justify spending the money; however, on the way in while it was rolling 2-3 foot or so from the south with 15knts coming out of the west, my typical dive buddy says out of the blue, "I think your boat rides better with these motors..."

Come judge for yourself anytime!


----------

